# 2019 X5 40i - Upgrading Hi-Fi to Audison AP 8.9 Bit with Audison Speakers



## ryd7 (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm looking to upgrade the hi-fi system in my new X5 and got a price on an Audison system to replace everything for $4700 with install...included components are AP 8.9 Bit Amp, S8-4 subs, K4E's in the front, X4E's rear. the shop I went to is on the higher end for aftermarket services so I'm trying to see if this is a fair deal for the quality equipment and install. I realize I could piece together the components and take the risk trying to save a little, but I'm trying to determine if this is a fair price given the Audison brand and quality install? They will also do the tuning and sound dampening as well. I want something that will be stealth and fit the OEM locations but want to make sure this will be a noticeable upgrade for the price.

Thoughts or suggestions on alternatives? Not interested in Bav or Bimmertech.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

This is what I remember about the AP 8.9 bit install of 5 years ago: lackluster power and sound quality for the money. No comparison with the much better and more modern 64-bit DSP BimmerTech or Match UP 7BMW amps -the ones that you are not interested in.

Regardless - none of the Audison Prima BMW speakers or amp are PnP with the new G05 X5 -neither the BimmerTech or the Match amps. Completely different HiFi audio system (radio and tuner are now one unit in the trunk) compared to the F15. Expect to be disappointed if you go along with this install in case your installer disassembles your car expecting to be the same job they did for an F15 and then realize that they need to create quite a few adapters from scratch and cut a few OEM wires to install the aftermarket amp.

As of the install quote, only you can determine if this is worth it. For sure, the AP 8.9 bit is not in the league of a $1000, much less in a $4700 system, that's for sure.



ryd7 said:


> I'm looking to upgrade the hi-fi system in my new X5 and got a price on an Audison system to replace everything for $4700 with install...included components are AP 8.9 Bit Amp, S8-4 subs, K4E's in the front, X4E's rear. the shop I went to is on the higher end for aftermarket services so I'm trying to see if this is a fair deal for the quality equipment and install. I realize I could piece together the components and take the risk trying to save a little, but I'm trying to determine if this is a fair price given the Audison brand and quality install? They will also do the tuning and sound dampening as well. I want something that will be stealth and fit the OEM locations but want to make sure this will be a noticeable upgrade for the price.
> 
> Thoughts or suggestions on alternatives? Not interested in Bav or Bimmertech.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## ryd7 (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks Technic...Looks like I'm going to be holding off on this one. The installer seems to think its PnP after checking out my G05 but I trust your knowledge on this. I'm going to look for someone who has done the upgrade and I can check out the difference in sound quality. The Hi-Fi is sounding much better after hearing all this.  

Let me know if you do any G05 upgrades and have recommendations in the future. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

ryd7 said:


> Thanks Technic...Looks like I'm going to be holding off on this one. The installer seems to think its PnP after checking out my G05 but I trust your knowledge on this. I'm going to look for someone who has done the upgrade and I can check out the difference in sound quality. The Hi-Fi is sounding much better after hearing all this.
> 
> Let me know if you do any G05 upgrades and have recommendations in the future.
> 
> Thanks again!


We have no PnP interfaces products for the new iDrive 7/HU High 3 systems in the G05 yet, so any HiFi upgrade would involve cutting OEM wires.


----------

